# dans un / à un / au restaurant - préposition



## CarlaShua

Quelqu'un peut me dire une règle pour savoir quand utilise-t-on la préposition "à" et quand la préposition "dans" après le verbe "aller" ?

[…] "on va dans un restaurant" / "on va au restaurant", […] Est-ce que dans ces cas la préposition depend de l'article (indéfini/défini) ? […]


----------



## nandospace

on va au restaurant […]


----------



## tohd

BOnjour

dit-on : aller à un restaurant végétarien
ou
aller dans un restaurant végétarien ? 
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## snarkhunter

_On va au restaurant_ (affirmation très générale)

Mais :

_On va dans un restaurant_ (si celui-ci est plus ou moins identifié)

Donc, dire :

_On va au restaurant végétarien_ = _on va dans un restaurant végétarien_ = on sait déjà qu'il s'agit d'un restaurant végétarien (même si _lequel_ exactement n'est pas nécessairement déterminé).

Toutefois,

Je pense que le fait qu'on doive ou non consommer un repas dans le restaurant peut aussi influencer la façon d'écrire cette phrase.

_Je vais au restaurant_ = je vais manger dans un restaurant

_Je vais à un restaurant_ = je me déplace _jusqu'à_ ce lieu, mais je n'y entrerai pas nécessairement


----------



## Marie3933

Bien que je n’aie rien trouvé à ce sujet dans les grammaires, j’ai constaté que pour les compléments de lieu (pour les lieux concrets _vs._ événements), le français a tendance à employer :
- à + article défini (_à la boucherie, au restaurant, à l’hôtel_)
- dans + article indéfini (_dans une boucherie, dans un restaurant, dans un hôtel_)
indépendamment de ce que l’on y fait.
Ce serait le choix de l’article (régi par les règles d’emploi de l’article défini ou indéfini) qui commanderait la préposition. (?)
(J’exclus les phrases où l’on n’a pas le choix de la préposition, imposée par le verbe.)

Ceci n’est bien sûr qu’une remarque empirique.

(Il faut considérer à part le cas des pièces de la maison, que le français conçoit comme des espaces cloisonnés, limités (-> _dans le salon_), et celui de l’insistance sur l’intérieur : _à la gare_ vs. _dans la gare_.)


----------



## Bachatamor

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis en train de rédiger une invitation au restaurant à une amie. Quelle phrase serait correcte et pourquoi:

-Je t'invite à un restaurant
-Je t'invite au restaurant
-Je t'invite dans un restaurant

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour moi, la forme courante et idiomatique est "au restaurant" : c'est donc celle-là qu'il convient d'utiliser ici.

D'un point de vue grammatical, les deux autres formulations ne seraient pas nécessairement incorrectes, mais correspondent chacune à un sens plus particulier.


----------



## Bachatamor

Quel serait le sens attribué à chaque cas?


----------



## toy2000gt

Bonjour Bachatamor,

snarkhunter à raison, "je t'invite au restaurant" est la formule normalement utilisée pour cela.

"je t'invite à un restaurant" peut être utilisé en précisant un restaurant particulier:
"je t'invite à un restaurant grecque", "je t'invite à un restaurant dans le 15e".

"je t'invite dans un restaurant" peut être utilisé comme les deux formules précédentes mais est moins joli au son, je trouve.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bachatamor said:


> Quel serait le sens attribué à chaque cas?


... Une bonne question, mais à laquelle il n'est peut-être pas si facile de répondre à coup sûr !

1/ _"Je t'invite à un restaurant"_
Je comprendrais cela comme désignant la circonstance plutôt que le lieu lui-même.

Dans le langage parlé, cela désigne souvent le fait d'aller prendre un repas dans un restaurant (ou tout établissement similaire) :

_"On se fait un restaurant ce midi ?"_

En termes de figures de style, je ne sais trop si cela correspond plutôt à la métonymie ou à la synecdoque...

Tout autre usage avec la préposition "à" me semblerait fautive.

2/ _"Je t'invite dans un restaurant"_
Là, on substitue clairement le lieu à l'action correspondante ("manger"), en sous-entendant alors celle-ci.


----------



## Bachatamor

Est-ce que je comprends bien qu'on peut utiliser les deux prépositions "à" et "dans" dans le contexte suivant:
Je vais au restaurant / je vais dans un restaurant
Le sens ne change pas beaucoup... (Même si c'est la première fois que je parle de ce restaurant)
Si je dis "je vais manger..." Je dis "au restaurant ou dans un restaurant?". Dans ce contexte mon interlocuteur ne sais pas de quel restaurant je parle...
Merci d'avance pour les réponses!


----------



## Anne345

Comme cela a été dit plus haut, "aller au restaurant" signifie implicitement qu'on va manger dans un restaurant, n'importe lequel, alors que "dans un restaurant" signifie qu'on y va pour un motif quelconque, pas forcément manger. La deuxième tournure est donc plus rare.


----------



## Wasabih

Je suis d'accord.
On peut aussi préciser que la préposition "à" ne convient pas dans certains cas, dans le contexte du restaurant : 
_- Je suis allé* au* restaurant avec Jean.
- Ah oui ? Où donc ?
-* Dans un* restaurant chinois, rue Victor Hugo._


----------



## shota

[…] Alors, la phrase "Dans quel restaurant allez-vous?" est-elle préférable à "À quel restaurant allez-vous ?" ?


----------



## plantin

La nuance est mince:
_À quel restaurant allez-vous ?_ met en avant le fait de s'y rendre (on pourrait ajouter _C'est où ?_)
_Dans quel restaurant allez-vous ?_ insiste sur le fait d'y manger, d'entrer à l'intérieur (on pourrait ajouter _C'est cher ? C'est bon ?_)


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Est-ce que ses 4 prépositions avec "aller" et "bar" (ou "pub") sont-elles correctes, singulier ou pluriel? P.ex. "j'aime .....
-aller au bar/pub.
-aller aux bars/pubs.
-aller dans le bar/pub.
-aller dans les bars/pubs."
Merci d'avance


----------



## Chimel

Seules la première et (surtout) la quatrième propositions sont valables.


----------

